# Help lighting a 75 gallon tank 48x18x21!



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still confused with figuring lighting. Would two of the 2x55 watt bright kits from A&H supply be fine? Or would I need 4 of them? Plus would the 9325K and the 6700k bulbs mixed be ok to use?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Two of the 2x55 watt kits would be all the light you'll ever need. The mix of bulb colors you asked about also gives a nice light. Personally, I like the mix of 6,700K and 10,000K just a bit better, but it really all comes down to personal taste. The 9325K bulbs are really pink so you'll always want to mix those with another yellower color.

Are you planning to use CO2 on this tank? With that amount of light you really ought to consider it if you haven't already.


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 17, 2006)

On my 75 I run 2 AH 2x55's it has been in service a little over two months and my stems grow like crazy. I personally have a mix of 8000K and 5500K bulbs which I find pleasing.

-Scott


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Nov 14, 2006)

I will probably be adding co2. I was hoping two kits would be enough. I just hope I can put the kits together with no problems.
Thanks!


----------

